# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  PICO-8 : la console qui n'existe pas

## Hyperpenguin

C'est fou, je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet sur PICO-8!

PICO-8 c'est une console fictive, une sorte d'émulateur d'un hardware qui n'a jamais existé. 128*128 de résolution, 32k de code, 16 couleurs, se programme en LUA. C'est fourni avec un environnement de dev intégré: editeur de texte, editeur de sprite, editeur de niveau, éditeur de son. le tout se gère via un shell basique. 

J'ai choppé ça dans un humble bundle récent, et c'est plutôt rigolo à prendre en main. Voilà ou j'en suis:

http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=28427

mais quand on regarde ce que produit la communauté, c'est assez fou! Par exemple ici, le challenge était de ne pas dépasser 1140 caractères:

http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=3726&orderby=ts


Bref si vous connaissez et voulez en discuter, c'est ici!

----------


## Marmottas

Je connaissais la " console " et son prix (certes petit) et le fait que je ne prendrais pas forcément le temps de l'utiliser (c'est-à-dire de me mettre a la programmer) m'avait toujours freiné...

Et du coup, ton post m'a fait connaitre le bundle (que je vais certainement acheter) :

https://www.humblebundle.com/game-de...oftware-bundle

Et il ne faut pas passer à côté du fanzine, je pense :

https://sectordub.itch.io/pico-8-fanzine-1

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Oui les fanzine sont plein de ressource utile pour coder des trucs, ça et décortiquer les codes des autres, notamment ceux du fil que j'ai posté plus haut, on y apprend beaucoup en 140 caractères max, par exemple je viens de voir que certains attaque directement la mémoire avec des memset() pour générer des graphismes et du sons par algorithme, c'est intéressant.

----------


## Metalink

PICO-8  ::lol:: 
C'est génial ce truc, mais il faut être une brute (et/ou) avoir du temps pour faire des "vrais jeux" avec  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

> http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=3726&orderby=ts


 ::wub::

----------


## Argha

Bon bah du coup j'ai un Spriter en rab...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

"Wanna fight, Mate ?"  ::P:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> PICO-8 
> C'est génial ce truc, mais il faut être une brute (et/ou) avoir du temps pour faire des "vrais jeux" avec


Ouais quand on commence à taper dans la mémoire avec des algos ça commence à être touchy mais finalement vu les limitations c'est abordable. J'ai commencé un jeu que je voulais faire sur unity à la base, c'est pas évident et la limite de taille de code va sûrement me poser problème, mais je vais essayer de rester simple, et refaire des tutos pour me faire de l'xp. Ce que j'aime c'est que ça me rapproche de mon métier d'origine (développement embarqué) que j'ai un peu perdu de vue.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai avancé un peu, il manque des graphismes un peu moins speedpainting et des sprites pour les différents coups:
http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=28427

je vais m'arrêter là c'est plus sage.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Très rigolo, en tous cas !  ::P:

----------


## Saltadrow

Hey, du coup j'ai pas encore posté ici, je rattrape vite fait cette erreur! J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur Pico-8 pendant les vacances de Noël et avec trois collègues on a commencé à travailler sur un Metroid-Vania. Je m'occupe de la partie Game/Level Design, j'ai dessiné la map et je l'ai intégré et je vais probablement m'occuper de tweaker le jeu pour le rendre le meilleur possible! On prépare pas mal de chose pour partager notre expérience, mais voici quelques images en attendant :

 

J'essaierai aussi de partager quelques codes que j'ai fait, notamment un système de combat à la Final Fantasy :

----------


## Rom1

Bon je viens de commander un Pocket C.H.I.P avec Pico8 intégré dedans, du coup je squatte un peu ici  ::o:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Bon je viens de commander un Pocket C.H.I.P avec Pico8 intégré dedans, du coup je squatte un peu ici


Un collègue à choppé ça pour sa fille, ça a l'air de bien fonctionner !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Malheureux ! Ne montrez surtout pas un tel objet dans la discussion des claviers ! Ils vont repartir sur tout un tas de trucs ésotériques !  ::P:

----------


## Rom1

Mince j'ai pas saisi la vanne... (si s'en était une  ::P: )

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Mince j'ai pas saisi la vanne... (si s'en était une )


Je faisais allusion au nombre de touches et au fouillis qui les entoure. La discussion des claviers peut parfois être aussi absconse que celle de Street Fighter V, pour un néophyte.  ::P:

----------


## rez

bonjour à tous!  ::): 

je viens de sortir il y a peu mon premier jeu complet sur PICO-8! il se nomme « ZEPTON » et c'est un shoot'em up en voxel 2d.

http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=28957 (aussi disponible sur itch.io → https://chiptune.itch.io/zepton)

----------


## Rom1

Rez sur CanardPC  :Bave:  

Merci pour ce bijou, j'attends toujours mon Pocket C.H.I.P pour pouvoir tester ça !

----------


## Grhyll

Waaah  ::wub::

----------


## Patate

Impressionnant le rendu... le code est dispo ? Par curiosité.

----------


## rez

> Impressionnant le rendu... le code est dispo ? Par curiosité.


oui, il y a un lien "code" sous le jeu  ::):

----------


## Patate

Effectivement je suis passé à côté... encore plus impressionnant mais dur de tout comprendre avec mon faible niveau et si peu de commentaires  ::P:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Effectivement le rendu est assez ouf, bravo!

----------


## war-p

C'est complètement ouf ce rendu !  ::o:

----------


## banditbandit

Salut à tous,

je suis tombé sur ce topic un peu par hasard il y a quelques jours et je ne connaissais pas la pico-8 mais il se trouve que j'ai participé il y a maintenant pas mal d'années au humble bundle Voxatron Debut.
Hors je me rends compte que la pico-8 c'est un peu un dérivé du Voxatron (comme un air de petite soeur 2D), puisque c'est la même société Lexaloffle(et le même auteur je suppose).

A l'époque (ouais c'est déjà vieux quand même) le Voxatron c'était plus une démo d'un moteur 3d en Voxel avec des cubes, l'idée c'était de récupérer des sous pour faire une sorte de Zelda Like en 3D version cubique.
Il faut dire que Minecraft commençait à faire parler de lui et j'ai tout de suite senti le potentiel que pouvait représenter Voxatron.

http://www.lexaloffle.com/voxatron.php

Après j'étais loin d'imaginer que l'auteur ajouterais un éditeur de niveau et tout ce qui va avec, et notamment l'histoire des cartouches et ouvrirai sa plateforme à une communauté, personnellement ça ne m'a pas plus intéressé que ça puisque à la base c'était surtout pour avoir un Zelda Like mignon (puis d'autres anciens jeux Lexaloffle plus ou moins intéressants ). 
Mais il faut dire qu'au fil des alpha, il y a eu beaucoup d'améliorations et aussi quelques passionnés qui on fait des niveaux et les ont partagés.


Après je suis un peu circonspect sur l'avenir de ce (ces) projets, pourquoi parce que entre le Voxatron et le Pico-8 ya pas une grosse différence (à par que l'un affiche du 3D Voxel et l'autre se limite à la 2D, et surtout une impression de redondance (même si dans l'absolu c'est bien que les deux plateformes existent, permettant plus de choix dans le type de projet). 
Ma crainte c'est que l'auteur (je crois que Lexaloffle c'est une seule personne) mène de front deux (voir plus) projets et finisse par ne pas aboutir à un résultat concret à savoir une version finale (il y a maintenant plus de cinq ans, le Voxatron est toujours en Alpha et progresse lentement)et aussi la promesse qui avait été faite d'un Zelda Like.

J'ajouterais que si l'on se fit à ses objectifs et qu'il tienne le même rythme, on peut facilement prévoir encore 5 ans si tout va bien avant l'aboutissement du projet final.

http://www.lexaloffle.com/voxatron.php?page=dev

Reste aussi la question financière, si on compte le nombre d'années nécessaires à ce projet on peut se poser la question du financement et savoir comment l'auteur ( et sa société)  arrive à (sur)vivre. Alors certes Lexaloffle vend des jeux et le humble Bundle a rapporté plus de 900 000 $ brutes ce qui est quand même considérable je suppose mais est-ce suffisant pour tenir sur la durée ?

----------


## yourykiki

Il y a longtemps déjà, je me demandais aussi comment on pouvait mettre aussi longtemps et être encore la. J'avais fini par trouver un article  sur Zep et "sa vision". Je n'ai pas relu et je fais un gros résumé, mais si je me souviens bien un partie parle de comment il s'est organisé : il gère un café avec sa femme ce qui lui permet de dégager du temps pour coder. Donc tant que le café tient il n'y a pas de problème de financement :D Après, il prend le temps de bien faire et il faut une bonne patience pour voir le jeu qui est prévu dans la version final. En attendant c'est effectivement un émulateur de console virtuel qui est fournit. C'est déjà pas mal, mais c'est pas pareil.

----------


## rez

j'ai commencé un nouveau truc  ::):

----------


## Rom1

Superbe ! Ça sent le Outrun  ::): 

J'ai reçu mon Pocket CHIP et il dort dans un carton, j'ai pas pris le temps de m'en occuper... Va falloir que je teste tout ce qu'il y a ici  :Bave:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Salut les Coins.

Ca y est, j'ai également commandé le Pocket CHIP. Il me me reste plus qu'à trouver un peu de temps pour tâter la bête et essayer de coder un jeu pourri \o/
Ca va me rappeler la belle époque où je codais des jeux pour calculette CASIO/HP pour les potes, au lycée.

@rez : j'avais vu passer un gif présentant ton jeu de shoot et j'avais trouvé ça dément ! Je suis ravi de te savoir sur ce topic.

----------


## Tchey

Vous connaissez Liko-12-? Je suis tombé dessus le mois dernier. 

https://ramilego4game.itch.io/liko12

C'est une version libérée et débridée de Pico-8, développée avec löve2D (LUA).

http://liko-12.readthedocs.io/en/latest/




> LIKO-12 is a fantasy computer inspired by PICO-8 but with extra abilities, different API and bigger screen width.
> 
> We are working on this because PICO-8 is not available under a free license that allows improvements and sharing, and also to lift some of the more restrictive limitations on games like the token limit.
> 
>     PICO-8 is a fantasy console for making, sharing and playing tiny games and other computer programs. When you turn it on, the machine greets you with a shell for typing in Lua programs straight away and provides simple built-in tools for creating sprites, maps and sound.
> 
>     LIKO-12 comes with a terminal, lua console, sprites editor and a code editor. It also comes with a modified pixel font which includes lower-case letters. We plan on adding a map editor and audio/music editor in the future.
> 
>     So you can basically create spritesheets, and games using this console.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

A voir ce que ça peut donner.

J'aime les limitations imposées par la PICO-8, que ce soit en terme de taille d'écran, de couleurs ou de place pour les cartouches ; c'est même ce qui m'a décidé à passer à la caisse.

----------


## Tchey

J'oubliais, aussi Tic-80

https://tic.computer




> SPECIFICATION
> DISPLAY	240x136 pixels, 16 colors palette
> INPUT	2 gamepads with 6 buttons / mouse
> SPRITES	256 8x8 foreground sprites and 256 8x8 background tiles
> MAP	240x136 cells, 1920x1088 pixels
> SOUND	4 channels with configareble waveforms
> CODE	64KB of Lua or Moonscript


Il doit y en avoir d'autres, mais je pense que Pico, Liko et Tic sont les plus populaires.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

C'est une bonne chose qu'il y ait d'autres plateformes dans ce genre. Mais ils pourraient au moins se présenter autrement ; ça fait vraiment copier-coller de la page Pico-8 et de tout le reste ^^

En tout cas, merci pour les liens !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Bon, j'ai commencé à créer un jeu (un Sokoban saupoudré d'exploration) et je galère pas mal avec l'absence de réelles possibilités de prog objet en LUA/pico8. 
Je devrais certainement coder en procédural mais j'aurais un mal fou à faire machine arrière en terme de réflexion/logique/design.

Là je dois réfléchir à comment déclencher des mécanismes après certaines actions. Pour l'instant ça va se faire dans la même "pièce" que le joueur mais je vais rapidement trouver le besoin de déclencher un évènement ailleurs dans la carte du monde et là je vais galérer  ::P: 
Pour les curieux : https://github.com/MonsieurLuge/pico8

----------


## yourykiki

A force de voir des réalisations sympa, je me suis laissé tenté par un petit test de la pico8, que j'avais en stock depuis un moment grace à un achat de voxatron. Et en fait c'est vraiment sympa, en peu de temps (~2.5 semaines sur le temps libre) j'ai réalisé un embryon de jeu de course ! Il est assez facile de trouver des ressources, la communauté est très active ! Je me suis donné 1 mois pour voir jusqu'où je vais... 
 J'ai nommé le jeu "Brutal pico race", pour l'instant... Tout ceci est très susceptible de changer car j'expérimente pas mal, mais voila les 2 dernièrs gif

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Oh bordel, ils sont de toi ces gifs que j'ai vu circuler sur Twitter (et "liké", forcément) !!
Je m'incline bien bas. Félicitations pour le résultat obtenu !

Dire que je galère pour faire un simple Sokoban ^^

----------


## znokiss

Ce petit parfum de F-Zero, c'est vraiment classe.

----------


## Rom1

Propre ! Mon PocketCHIP trone toujours fièrement sur le bureau, je vais le nourrir un peu  ::):

----------


## yourykiki

Vi c'est moi :D Merci !

Cela fait un moment que je me dis "aller essaye juste un peu pour voir", en culpabilisant de ne pas avancer sur Electric Mind Pulse. Mais j'ai franchis le pas ! et ce qui m'a rapidement emballé, c'est que je vais peut être enfin pouvoir finir à 100% un jeu en un ou deux mois... J'avais entendu parlé des contraintes de la "console" comme un bon moyen d'aller plus vite, et... c'est vrai. Tu te poses moins de questions, tu vas droit au but pour plein de raison (pas de couche d'abstraction, pas de choix technologique sur tel ou tel framework), pas besoin de mettre une tonne de détails de toute façon la mémoire (code/sprites/maps/music) est très limitée et le cpu est à utiliser avec pondération !

Mais cela reste suffisamment souple et facile d'accès pour faire des trucs sympa  ::): 

De plus, la communauté est très active, j'ai eu un feedback très positif sur twitter ! Je pense que cela me motive pas mal !


Bref j'ai accroché...

----------


## Grhyll

Très classe en effet, je l'ai vu aussi passer sur Twitter  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

Super stylé ton "test". Je suis un peu perturbé par l'ombre orange mais je chipote!  :;): 

Je suis de plus en plus étonné de ce que les fous gens arrivent à faire avec une console qui impose des limites pourtant drastiques. Dernière découverte en date: Slipways, ou la névrose optimisatrice d'un 4X en 30min et trois pixels...

----------


## yourykiki

En fait l'ombre orange c'est de la lumière qui est projeté par le système de sustentation. Mais c'est pas très lisible, beaucoup de monde me fait la remarque, j'ai changé le truc en ombre pour une prochaine capture d'écran pour voir si finalement c'est pas mieux comme ca ! :D

Je bosse sur le split screen la ... J'espère avoir un truc à montrer ce soir...

EDIT:

Hop voici le split screen  ::): 



J'ai du faire plus de modifications que je ne pensais au début. Il faut dire que jusqu'a présent, je n'affichais que la piste et le vaisseau du joueur... J'ai du revoir une bonne partie du système d'affichage, et j'ai encore quelques éléments à arranger, voir optimiser car la je commence à atteindre la limite du CPU.

----------


## Metalink

Je suis programmeur gameplay dans la vraie vie et pourtant j'ai pas la moindre idée de comment les gens conceptualisent un jeu en 3D et des données avec Pico-8  ::XD:: 

Bien joué en tous cas, c'est magnifique  ::):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

C'est complètement dingue ^^

----------


## yourykiki

Hello,

Je poste une petite mise à jour. Je commence à avoir pas mal d'élément et peu de tokens de libre pour ajouter des fonctionnalités. Il me reste à faire rentrer dans environ 200 tokens une meilleur IA (utilisation du boost et des virages sur-élevés pour gagner de la vitesse) et le son (musique, effets). J'ai des idées de bonus au cas où je peux encore ajouter des trucs mais je verrais après ces deux "dernières" étapes  ::):

----------


## Rom1

C'est superbe !  ::o:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ça fait très pro je trouve.

----------


## raaaahman

WOW! Ca claque.  ::o:

----------


## yourykiki

Hello, je suis a 2 doigts de publier BrutalPicoRace sur itch.io et le site de lexaloffle, il me reste quelques trucs mineurs comme virer les vaisseaux starwars, même si je doute que ca me pose vraiment problème :D

J'ai préparé une page sur itch.io, pour l'instant la page est "restricted", mais avec un pass genre pieceofcake vous pouvez tester la version actuelle qui reflète 98.12% (attention, biais cognitif) de la release finale.

Je pense la passer "public" dans le week end. Si vous voulez essayer : https://yourykiki.itch.io/brutal-pico-race

a+

----------


## yourykiki

Hop, ca y est le Brutal Pico Race est dispo 
Sur itch.io
https://yourykiki.itch.io/brutal-pico-race

ou sur le BBS de lexaloffle 
https://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=31490

Je prépare un article pour expliquer comment j'ai fais ca  ::):

----------


## MonsieurLuge

::love::   :Bave:

----------


## znokiss

Testé, j'ai trouvé ça cool. 
Après, sur un gros écran de PC, ça pique un peu, mais ça a aussi tout son charme, et c'est le genre de jeux que j'adore sur un format pocket (portable, GPDWin, n'importe quoi d'autre). 
Bref, bien joué en tout cas.

----------


## yourykiki

Je suis content que ça vous plaise  ::): 

Après pico8 sur un grand écran, c'est pas facile ! j'ai quasiment tout développé sur un portable 17" et déjà je mettais en mode fenêtre, ancré sur la droite.

J'ai eu quelques retours, je vais rendre le jeu plus difficile, car une fois que tu as compris que tu peux spammer le boost sans trop te cogner, les IA sont trop facile à battre.
Et je vais tenter de faire rentrer un 4e circuit.

Si vous aimez bien, votez pour le jeu sur itch.io, https://itch.io/t/254242/brutal-pico-race-is-out-  ::):

----------


## yourykiki

J'ai un peu amélioré la première version. J'ai pu récupérer quelques tokens en optimisant grace à des contributions de la communauté Pico 8 et aussi grace à pas mal de refactorisation.

Les nouveautés ? On peut maintenant mourrir ! Il y a 3 circuits de plus (les plus difficiles), un tableau des temps persistent, une musique pendant le mode joueur seul. J’ai revu le nom des vaisseaux qui sont moins cryptiques, plus facile à se rappeler... La difficulté a augmenté, l'IA utilise les 3 types de vaisseaux, écran de fin de course amélioré, on peut changer la caméra pour suivre une IA à la fin de la course, cooldown pour les dégats, progression des vaisseaux sur la gauche, corrections...

Il s'agit de la dernière mise à jour car je n'ai plus de piste pour continuer à gagner des tokens. J'aurais aimé rajouter quelques trucs, comme une notification lorsqu'on bat son meilleur temps, une mort un peu plus explosive... Mais voila, c'est plein  :;): 

Brutal Pico Race sur itch.io

BBS lexaloffle officiel

----------


## MonsieurLuge

C'est dingue ce que certains d'entre vous arrivent à faire !!  :Bave:

----------


## Rom1

Ouais ça tue ! Bravo !

----------


## yourykiki

Merci  ::): 

J'ai commencé à faire une petite explication pour les curieux. Ce n'est pas un tutoriel clé en main, plutôt une explication des éléments et concept mis en oeuvre. Cette première partie concerne l'idée (la cible), et le rendu de la route.

Viendra ensuite une deuxième partie qui expliquera comment sont affichés les vaisseaux, seul, et comment ils sont ensuite intégrés à la route. 

Bonne lecture

----------


## yourykiki

Voici la 2e partie et dernière partie de l'explication Je présente comment j'ai affiché les vaisseaux et comment ils sont intégrés à la route. 

Et voila, c'est fini  ::):

----------


## Metalink

Et en français en plus  ::lol:: 
Merci à toi, ça m'intéressait vraiment de voir comment tu as fait tout ça !

----------


## yourykiki

"Brutal Pico Race" est nominé aux pico8 awards https://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?pid=59600
Pour les fans de retro-gaming, il y a une série de jeux sympa dans la liste des nominés, même si ils valent tous le coup : Alone in Pico, Dank Tomb, Hungry Harry 3D, Comanche 1/2, GET OUT of this Dungeon, Celeste, PICORACER-2048, Tomato Worm, Dusk Child, low mem sky...
Vous pouvez aussi voter pour vos préférés...  ::siffle::

----------


## Pollux568

A voté  :;): 

(quelle idée, au passage, de ne pas avoir le même pseudo sur lexaloffle que sur CPC...)

----------


## yourykiki

Cool :D

Pour le pseudo, lorsque j'ai acheté voxatron sur humble bundle, je n'avais pas envisagé que ce le compte serait aussi utilisé pour le forum de lexaloffle et qu'il y aurait pico-8 et que je ferais un jeu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## yourykiki

Petite récidive, ma 2e cartouche virtuelle : PicoCyberbank, un remake cyberpunk de West Bank / Bank Panic chez Sega

Un projet que je pensais avoir simplifié suffisament pour coder avec mes enfants, mais j'ai du me rendre à l'évidence, si ça ne sort pas dans le week-end, c'est trop long pour un enfant !

Sinon, pour ceux qui n'ont pas connu les disquettes (ou qui on oublié), West Bank était un jeu où il fallait défendre une banque en laissant les honnêtes clients venir déposer leurs économies et en dézinguant sans pitié les voleurs plus ou moins fourbes.

 
Picocyberbank reprend ce principe et le porte dans un univers cyberpunk. Il faut survivre 9 jours pour terminer la partie en récolant un maximum de credchip. Les personnages peuvent avoir plusieurs comportements devenant plus fourbe avec les jours qui passent... L'écran de titre s'améliore en fonction du nombre de jour auxquels vous survivez.

Techniquement, pas de fausse 3D, mais quelques effets 2D (particules, "overlay", plasma, glitch). Pour faire rentrer tous les graphismes j'ai utilisé la bibliothèque de compression PX8 de zep, le créateur de Pico8/Voxatron, qui en gros permet de faire rentrer 3x plus de graphismes.

HF  :^_^: 

https://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=33979

Petit bonus, la zik dans son jus, enfin, vu par le tracker de pico 8 :

----------


## Pollux568

Du coup mon message a été supprimé par la restauration du forum :/

Bref, je demandais en substance en quoi consiste le jeu ? Il faut distinguer les honnêtes clients des voleurs juste à partir de leur tronche ?

----------


## MonsieurLuge

C'est quand même dingue ce que certains d'entre vous arrivez à tirer de cet environnement de dev  ::): 
Bravo !

----------


## yourykiki

> Du coup mon message a été supprimé par la restauration du forum :/
> 
> Bref, je demandais en substance en quoi consiste le jeu ? Il faut distinguer les honnêtes clients des voleurs juste à partir de leur tronche ?


Oui c'est ca, et il faut "récolter" des credchip sur chacune des 9 portes ! C'est très basique, c'est pas forcément ce qu'il y a de mieux dans le genre rétro, même si ça a existé en borne d'arcade...




> C'est quand même dingue ce que certains d'entre vous arrivez à tirer de cet environnement de dev 
> Bravo !


 ::happy2::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bonjour à tous, déterrage de sujet !

Je me suis mis à Pico-8 pour le plaisir ces dernières semaines. Je suis un amateur total, j'ai eu quelques bases légères en Pascal et en C il y a plus de vingt ans et n'avais pas réellement codé depuis à part dans les jeux Zachtronics. Donc niveau gros débutant.

Après avoir réalisé un prototype de zelda-like en piochant à droite à gauche des bouts de code et en suivant ce formidable tuto : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opj-iZG1m94 je me suis lancé le défi de faire un jeu simple en totale autonomie et j'ai pris l'idée du casse-brique. J'ai défini assez simplement la zone de jeu, la raquette, la balle et sa hitbox, pris en compte les collisions avec les côtés et fait un rebond simple (à 45° en inversant simplement la valeur de l'incrément de x ou y).

Puis vient la question des briques et là ça fait plusieurs jours que je bloque complètement. En réalité dans l'idée je sais quoi faire : j'arrive à définir une brique assez facilement, ses coordonnées, sa hitbox. Je pourrais ainsi vérifier la collision avec la balle assez simplement et supprimer les valeurs de la table de la dite brique pour la supprimer. La question du sens de rebond de la balle me semble un petit peu plus compliquée mais je pense pouvoir le faire avec une variable vérifiant la position de la balle précédant la collision.

Mon gros problème c'est que ce que je veux faire ne marche que si je fais chaque brique une par une, que si je code pour chaque brique une table en dur et je vais me retrouver avec énormément de variables à vérifier et un code bien sale.

J'aimerais être capable de faire une seule grande table, et puis une fonction qui génère les briques. Que la fonction génère des briques selon différentes consignes (ça je sais faire) et stock toutes leurs données (numéro de la brique, coordonnées, coordonnées de la hitbox) dans cette grande table. La fonction de test de collision irait à chaque fois vérifier dans cette grande table si l'une des valeurs vérifie la collision et en cas de collision supprimerait dans cette grande table les données de la brique en question seulement.

Rentrer autant d'infos dans une table mais surtout aller les chercher et les manipuler, je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire. Est-ce que je fais totalement fausse route et c'est impossible ou est-ce que c'est la bonne manière de faire et je dois mieux comprendre l'utilisation des tables ?

Merci d'avance!



EDIT : J'ai enfin trouvé une solution dans ce tuto magnifique : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OakTpLFya

En fait je n'avais simplement pas pensé à créer plusieurs tables. Une pour X, une pour Y, une pour la présence de la brique ou non, etc...

En allant chercher l'index 1 de chaque table j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour la brique 1, l'index 2 tout ce qu'il faut pour la brique 2... 

Il me reste à coder tout ça mais je vois enfin comment faire  ::wub:: 

EDIT 2 : Voilà où j'en suis https://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=40831

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je relance pour un peu de pub, je m'éclate avec Pico-8, je progresse relativement vite et apprend plein de choses. J'ai "terminé" Sovietoid et posté un petit prototype de Train Sim (un Desert Bus SNCF). J'essaye de finir cette semaine un projet un peu plus long de jeu d'aventure / exploration spatial. Tout ça en tout humilité ce sont vraiment mes premiers pas en programmation et je fais ça pour m'amuser :

https://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?uid=...=carts&sub=0#m

----------


## Marmottas

Moi j'ai juste récupéré la console et mis une chaine YT de tuto dans mes favoris !

Alors je ne peux que saluer ton boulot (il est beau ton casse briques)

----------

